# Wife and 16 yo daughter for PCD - Possible?



## PeterWT (Oct 11, 2016)

I have a PCD scheduled for my M240i on 1/6/17. The invite says: One guest, no exceptions.

My wife and 16 year old daughter will be joining me on the trip to Greenville.
We are OK with our daughter staying in the hotel room with us.
I'm fine paying for her meals at the hotel and PC cafe.
My wife and daughter are OK with waiting in the PC cafe while I do the driving events.
All 3 of us want to go to the museum and be present for the delivery.

Is this possible? How should I address this with the PC staff?
Any insight or advice on how to best handle this and make it work, would be very much appreciated.
:beerchug:


----------



## SloTUrtle (Aug 30, 2016)

I tried to do the something bc I have 2 older bros so I couldn't chose. They did give in and let me add a guest but it was $700 to do all we did. Im sure if they are there and aren't part of any of the events it should be ok but I know they super anal though about bringing a extra person.


----------



## guyver626 (Mar 5, 2013)

SloTUrtle said:


> I tried to do the something bc I have 2 older bros so I couldn't chose. They did give in and let me add a guest but it was $700 to do all we did. Im sure if they are there and aren't part of any of the events it should be ok but I know they super anal though about bringing a extra person.


Did you all stay in the same room? Did your brothers drive the cars? $700 seems insane to stay at hotel for 1 night even with food included


----------



## John Casey (Nov 4, 2015)

All 3 together just for the delivery and the museum? I doubt that would be a problem. I would bet they would be ok in the classroom and lunch too – just not for the driving portion.

We completed ED and PCD and were a little surprised by the differences in the mailings/invites between the two. ED seemed more inviting. PCD seemed to be more stern. However, as soon as we were picked up from the airport at PCD, we realized we were in for treat just like ED. Everyone was very accommodating, helpful, and nice (and fun!). Based on my experience I can see that they wouldn’t allow 3 people for the driving portions, but for everything else I would assume them to be very accommodating.

A little off-topic, but I would highly recommend your 16 year old daughter go with you during the driving portion. It is a great opportunity for her to learn how the vehicles handle and brake in various road and weather conditions. And it’s all in a safe, controlled environment led by pros.


----------



## PeterWT (Oct 11, 2016)

John Casey said:


> All 3 together just for the delivery and the museum? I doubt that would be a problem. I would bet they would be ok in the classroom and lunch too - just not for the driving portion.
> 
> We completed ED and PCD and were a little surprised by the differences in the mailings/invites between the two. ED seemed more inviting. PCD seemed to be more stern. However, as soon as we were picked up from the airport at PCD, we realized we were in for treat just like ED. Everyone was very accommodating, helpful, and nice (and fun!). Based on my experience I can see that they wouldn't allow 3 people for the driving portions, but for everything else I would assume them to be very accommodating.
> 
> A little off-topic, but I would highly recommend your 16 year old daughter go with you during the driving portion. It is a great opportunity for her to learn how the vehicles handle and brake in various road and weather conditions. And it's all in a safe, controlled environment led by pros.


Thanks for the info John. That's very encouraging.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

The owner and one guest share a car during the driving school. So, each of you are only getting half of the track time there. For liability reasons, the probably will not let her ride in the car with you and your wife. There was a threesome (owner, owner's brother, owner's girlfriend) at one of my delivery sessions... some 20-something picking up his M3. The girlfriend rode with the instructor in his X5M... and got car sick. Back-seating at a driving school is a perfect recipe for car sickness. 

Here's an alternative suggestion. Send your daughter to the BMW Teen Driving School. I'm not sure if they required a parent to come along. I was picking up a car there during a teen school and saw mostly... well... teens, not bunch of parents. (Their website is currently screwed up, a common condition with it.) The two-day schools are more than twice as good as the one day schools, since you do better things on the second day. 

Hint: Get a BMW FS Visa card and you get a 20% discount on BMW schools.


----------



## SloTUrtle (Aug 30, 2016)

guyver626 said:


> Did you all stay in the same room? Did your brothers drive the cars? $700 seems insane to stay at hotel for 1 night even with food included


My bro bailed bc of that price. My PCD is 11/11. For that price he said he rather do the Porsche Experince since we live in ATL


----------



## PeterWT (Oct 11, 2016)

Autoputzer said:


> The owner and one guest share a car during the driving school. So, each of you are only getting half of the track time there. For liability reasons, the probably will not let her ride in the car with you and your wife. There was a threesome (owner, owner's brother, owner's girlfriend) at one of my delivery sessions... some 20-something picking up his M3. The girlfriend rode with the instructor in his X5M... and got car sick. Back-seating at a driving school is a perfect recipe for car sickness.
> 
> Here's an alternative suggestion. Send your daughter to the BMW Teen Driving School. I'm not sure if they required a parent to come along. I was picking up a car there during a teen school and saw mostly... well... teens, not bunch of parents. (Their website is currently screwed up, a common condition with it.) The two-day schools are more than twice as good as the one day schools, since you do better things on the second day.
> 
> Hint: Get a BMW FS Visa card and you get a 20% discount on BMW schools.


Thanks for the insight Autoputzer. My wife and daughter are fine with not going on the driving events. So if that's the only problem with bringing a 3rd person, then I should be OK. They could wait in the PC Cafe while I do those.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

PeterWT said:


> Thanks for the insight Autoputzer. My wife and daughter are fine with not going on the driving events. So if that's the only problem with bringing a 3rd person, then I should be OK. They could wait in the PC Cafe while I do those.


I'm sure they can wait in the café without any problems. If the weather is nice (50-50 chance that time of year) and neither of them are going to do any driving, they may want to go to downtown Greenville and have lunch near the river and sight see. It could probably be worked out that they could be present for the events they wanted to see. They will likely have a much better time at Falls Park than at the café. good luck. N4S


----------



## PeterWT (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks for all the input everyone! :beerchug:
It sounds like we shouldn't have any problem, as long as they are not participating in the driving events.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

The best thing to do is just call the Performance Center. They've answered the question many times and will do so politely, I am confident. There is a gift shop at the Performance Center but not much else. The Zentrum is open now so they could also spend more time there. The driving is just the morning, at least that was the way it was for us. The afternoon is the delivery. Prices at the Performance Center are reasonable (if you pay for one). They probably won't allow the extra person to come out towards the track but they might. My son got out of the car to film me and they were OK with it. They normally do hot laps after lunch and right before delivery. That is an instructor driving and I wonder if your daughter couldn't do that. But the answer to all these sort of questions is at the performance center.

They want you to really enjoy the experience and that is the only reason I think they discourage the extra person.


----------



## PeterWT (Oct 11, 2016)

JimD1 said:


> The best thing to do is just call the Performance Center. They've answered the question many times and will do so politely, I am confident. There is a gift shop at the Performance Center but not much else. The Zentrum is open now so they could also spend more time there. The driving is just the morning, at least that was the way it was for us. The afternoon is the delivery. Prices at the Performance Center are reasonable (if you pay for one). They probably won't allow the extra person to come out towards the track but they might. My son got out of the car to film me and they were OK with it. They normally do hot laps after lunch and right before delivery. That is an instructor driving and I wonder if your daughter couldn't do that. But the answer to all these sort of questions is at the performance center.
> 
> They want you to really enjoy the experience and that is the only reason I think they discourage the extra person.


Thanks Jim. :beerchug:
As it gets closer to the date I'll give them a call.


----------



## PeterWT (Oct 11, 2016)

FYI for others that may be considering something similar. I just had an email exchange with the PC and they said it's OK for me to bring my 16 yo daughter and she can wait in the cafe. The only restrictions are: She can't participate in the driving events (only 1 guest can participate in those) and there is no child care / supervision while she's waiting.
That's fine with me and exactly what I was hoping for! :thumbup:


----------



## BimmerBahn (Nov 24, 2005)

PeterWT said:


> FYI for others that may be considering something similar. I just had an email exchange with the PC and they said it's OK for me to bring my 16 yo daughter and she can wait in the cafe. The only restrictions are: She can't participate in the driving events (only 1 guest can participate in those) and there is no child care / supervision while she's waiting.
> That's fine with me and exactly what I was hoping for! :thumbup:


I'm sure she'll be fine... good cell service and plenty of wall outlets to keep her phone charged up for the 8 hours of Snapchat, Instagram, FB, whatever the kids are into now.

Cheers,


----------

